# Please explain Interval International E-Plus



## Judy (Mar 17, 2021)

Please explain Interval International's E-Plus.  Yesterday I got a confirmation for an ongoing search that was not my first choice. I was too slow to cancel it and now I'm stuck - or am I?  Can I use E-Plus to change to a better option if one should become available?  The only information I can find on II's website is that E-Plus costs $59.  I also see an option to "retrade".  Does "retrade" mean that I can change my exchange for something else for the cost of an entire other exchange fee?  If so, how long will that be available? If I buy E-Plus, can I put in an ongoing search for a different exchange?  Sorry for the stupid questions - although I've been an II member for decades, these options (E-Plus and retrade) are new to me.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 17, 2021)

You could call II and ask if they will cancel the confirmation at no cost.  They may not, but it's worth a try with it being so close to the confirmation.  On to your questions..


Judy said:


> Can I use E-Plus to change to a better option if one should become available? The only information I can find on II's website is that E-Plus costs $59.


Yes.  You have a limited time to purchase, so you should do it soon if you decide to purchase.  This will let you retrade up to 3 times at no additional cost.  When you purchase E-Plus, you'll see a new e-plus icon you can select to retrade.  It'll let you search 1 year beyond your check-in date.  For instance, if your current trade has a check-in date of August 1, 2021, you'll be able to retrade into another unit with a check-in date before August 1, 2022.


Judy said:


> If I buy E-Plus, can I put in an ongoing search for a different exchange?


Unfortunately, you can't put an ongoing search so you'll have to manually search for availability.


Judy said:


> I also see an option to "retrade". Does "retrade" mean that I can change my exchange for something else for the cost of an entire other exchange fee? If so, how long will that be available?


The "retrade" option you currently see will result in another exchange fee.  It's only for manual searches.  It'll be there until your check-in date (or end shortly before).


Judy said:


> Sorry for the stupid questions


There are no stupid questions on TUG.  Well, there are some, but yours are not


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2021)

I am pretty sure that you have up to 5 days after confirmation to add EPlus.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 17, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I am pretty sure that you have up to 5 days after confirmation to add EPlus.


Thanks for the clarification.  I wasn't sure about the exact timing.  I'll update my post.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Judy said:


> Please explain Interval International's E-Plus.  Yesterday I got a confirmation for an ongoing search that was not my first choice. I was too slow to cancel it and now I'm stuck - or am I?  Can I use E-Plus to change to a better option if one should become available?  The only information I can find on II's website is that E-Plus costs $59.  I also see an option to "retrade".  Does "retrade" mean that I can change my exchange for something else for the cost of an entire other exchange fee?  If so, how long will that be available? If I buy E-Plus, can I put in an ongoing search for a different exchange?  Sorry for the stupid questions - although I've been an II member for decades, these options (E-Plus and retrade) are new to me.




I would call right now and they will cancel it for you if you explain the situation.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 18, 2021)

1. You have 24 hours from notification to cancel an exchange - - that means call and cancel right now.  I've done it before.  I see that you said "yesterday", so maybe that won't work.  Pretend you don't know about the 24 hour rule and call anyway.
2. Advice: when you put in a request #1. #2. #3 in priority - - remember that you can be exchanged into any of them.  So, do your homework and don't request something that you won't accept.
3.  If ii won't cancel the confirm, definitely buy ePlus.  You won't be able to continue your request but you can do a bunch of manual searches.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 19, 2021)

You'd be much better off to cancel (assuming they'll grant an exception), and adjust the ongoing search with the resorts/ dates you'd prefer.
E-plus has a very severe penalty if it is used within 59 days of check-in. You get stuck in flexchange. Once you exchange, and purchase E-plus, calculate 60 days before check-in, and set an alert on your calendar for a couple weeks before that. In case you need to change your reservation, that is when you need to start looking for an alternate reservation with your E-Plus.


----------



## Judy (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your information.  It has helped us make the decision about whether to buy E Plus.  We decided to keep our current exchange.


----------



## jmdickie (Dec 22, 2021)

How far out from the date or arrival can you exercise E Plus? I do realize that I will forever be in the flex change period for potential trades but just not sure how close to my arrival date I can get before using the first of 3 trades?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 22, 2021)

jmdickie said:


> How far out from the date or arrival can you exercise E Plus? I do realize that I will forever be in the flex change period for potential trades but just not sure how close to my arrival date I can get before using the first of 3 trades?


24 hours in advance. My experience though is that the Start Retrade/EPlus Retrade button disappears at 12 midnight the day of checkin.


----------

